# 07 Honda 420 overheating



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have an 07 420 4x4. I had never had an over heating problem before. My riding style is the same now and then, mud and water no higher than my head lights. I have recently added some mods, snorkel and a Big Gun exhaust. Went to River Run yesterday and the water light came on 4 times. The first time it came on I had not even been in water nor mud. It was very dusty out there. Any idea what the issue may be. The radiator and the over flow where full.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

No help? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

You prolly need to pull racks and fenders and wash the radiator and oil cooler very good. If you didn't jet/ program it when you did exhaust and intake it is probably running hot due to running lean. More air means more fuel. 

if it weren't for the laws of physics we would all be unstoppable.

go deep or go home.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Big gun Eco exhaust do/should I get the big gun tfi programmer or is there another I should get? 

Is there any truth to, taking it to the dealer/shop and letting them tune it? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You might could find a tune that works with out taking it to the dealer.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

duckincrazy92 said:


> You might could find a tune that works with out taking it to the dealer.


And where would I find that. I'm green to thus tuning stuff. I like addons not tuning. Shoulda did a lil more research before I put my snorkle on

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure. I'm sure some of these other guys can help and will chime it. But that big gun programmer probably has adjustments on it where you can get it right. I think it's more the exhaust than the snorkel.


----------

